# New & rabbits Looking for Homes



## Second Star (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Im new here. My name is Lisa and Im 17. Im from Tinley Park, IL which is about 45 minutes south of Chicago. I have had 3 rabbits in the past and used to rehab wild cottontails. I haven't had a rabbit in 2.5years. Yesterday, I picked up a mama with her 6 babies who are around a week old. I have never had domestic babies with a mama, so any info would be useful. I rescued them from a petstore. A person brought them in there because they could no longer keep them (I think because she had the babies). They were gonig to feed them to snakes, but because they know me really well, they said I can just take them. They will be looking for homes in 7 weeks. I have 2 whites and 4 tan and grey (some are darker than others). The mama is a dark grey. Does anyone have a website on rabbit colors and patterns. I want to keep the mom, but if I can find her a good home that would be ok also. I am really excited about having them. If anyone is looking for a bunny in IL or surrounding states pelase let me know. I hope to have them all reserved before they are 8 weeks old.


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2005)

Post us a picture 99.9 % of uscan take a wildguess as to the breed and colors .

A for suggestions and informationPlease check out theTopPicksat the begining of the forum. Alsoscan through some of the previous posts there is tons of valuable informationand tactics typed inthese posts . If I said we know it all that would be a fib ,But the one thing we do do here isSupport and Help everyone who wants and needs help. Any questions large or smallwe can prettymuch handle it all and if not we will find the appropriate web pages and sites. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7329&amp;forum_id=1

Welcome to the Forum ,


----------



## Second Star (Dec 3, 2005)

OK thanks a lot. I will try to post pics in a few days, as soon as I find my sister's camera.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!

I'm so glad to hear that you saved those babies from being snake food. I hope everything goes smoothly for you, and you find them all homes.

--Dawn


----------

